# JDM Headlights



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

I had just installed and purchased these aftermarket headlights and encountered a problem: The parking light bulbs are too big to fit in the holes alotted for them. Does anyone know what type of bulb would fit for replacement and where I can get them? I have a 93/SE and 'supposedly' the JDMs are universal fit for all models. I heard that this is not correct. If so, what is the difference?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Do you have a link for a picture of the replacement headlamps? I am not sure what type of a bulb socket they have. Does it have a small twin slide in plug or a round one with two tabs on the bottom?
I'll try to help the best that I can.

Troy


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Do you have a link for a picture of the replacement headlamps? I am not sure what type of a bulb socket they have. Does it have a small twin slide in plug or a round one with two tabs on the bottom?
> I'll try to help the best that I can.
> 
> Troy


They are similar to the ones on this site:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7910909140&category=33710

I think they are H4 bulbs that go in the parking light lens. They are round and with two tabs.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Does the bulb socket look like it would fit this 1157 bulb?,









or a wedge shape like a 194?,









or the larger H4?









Troy


----------



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

Troy:

It is an 1157. I'm thinking that (i've heard this elsewhere) that the GLE/ GXE differ from the SE models when it comes to headlights. Maybe that is what the problem is since I have a SE? I"m thinking about just sanding down the holes to where the 1157 bulbs fit. Unless someone knows of some 1157 bulbs with a more narrow bulb?


----------

